# Cpt code for patellar tendon



## pochranek (May 6, 2015)

My doc did an open patellar tendon debridement and  I was going to code it as 27599 (unlisted).  I need a comparable code to go with it though and I am not able to find one.

I may be using the wrong code to begin with......

Thank you for your help with this!

Peggy


----------



## danielle0419 (May 6, 2015)

27350


----------

